# I've changed my diet, and drink too :



## Pascal (Jan 17, 2007)

Last year I replaced soda and diet soda with hot tea, even in the summer I drink hot tea, ofcourse I have to go to the bathroom a lot but that's okay. I have lost almost 15 pounds in the past few months, I have changed my diet to leafy greens, vegitables, less bread, less pizza, less white rice and less pastas. I still eat pizza and pastas, but I eat a very minimal amount,I eat just enough to make me full not stuff me and make me feel heavy, and I replace my hunger for fat foods with spinach, and veggies, I also stopped drinking the soda, and I felt better mentally too. Soda makes me too hyper and makes me feel weird. I remember at the mental ward they wouldn't allow patients to drink soda, it really does something to your brain and your body. 

Well I just wanted to share with everyone that tea has many health benefits, I was just reading about it all, trust me it helps you loose weight and helps fight against cancers and other health problems....


----------



## Pascal (Jan 18, 2007)

I decided to weigh myself this morning, and OMG I weigh 114 pounds now, that's amazing, last time I weighed myself I was about 127 pounds.:holysheep:.


----------



## ms_bloom (Jan 18, 2007)

Pascal that is great, congrats on the healthy diet and weight loss !

Interesting what you said about soft drinks, I had it on my grocery list for today but think I will drop it. I occasionally decide to wean myself off it but never get too far because I like the taste too much


----------



## faifai (Jan 18, 2007)

Congratulations on making your lifestyle healthier! While weight loss can be  good, the steps you took will improve your overall health so much, and I think that's the most important part. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been trying to do the same (replacing all the huge portions of greasy fattening food with equally delicious but better-for-me food in more realistic portions) but it's been slow going.


----------



## micky_mouse (Jan 20, 2007)

hey congrats on your weight loss and choosing to get a healthier life style by drinking tea instead of pop


----------



## Miss World (Jan 24, 2007)

*yaaay* congrats on the weight loss and lifestyle change ^_^  I've finally detoxed my body from soda addiction (yes it does get addictive).. I spent the whole day in bed with a seriously bad headahce that no tylenol in the world would rid me off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but I've been "clean" for over a week now and I feel so much better!! I sleep better and I'm not so hyper-moody anymore (except for The Pill's effect).. its a good thing what you did, and it does bring such joy to see the scale when losing ^_^ keep it up!


----------



## Miss Jo (Feb 21, 2007)

Well done!  I have been going to a slimming group since January and have lost 1 stone 5 pounds so far....thats 19 pounds, which I am really happy about in just 6 weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I know what you mean, eating healthier makes you feel so much better, and I can still have treats as well.


----------



## Katja (Feb 21, 2007)

*Kudos on the tossing the soda out of your life.  It CAN get addictive.  Also, I give you props on abstinence from excessive carb fillers, like pasta, pizza, and bread.  I really love my carbs, since I'm an active woman, but sometimes I, myself, go a little overboard with my carb intake. *


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Feb 21, 2007)

I think it's great that you decided to make that healthy choice!  I'm about to make that turn as well.  I just moved and they have a gym here so as soon as all the bad stuff is all eaten up here at my house then, I'm going to start my healthy streak.  115 is my goeal which means I only have about 7 or so lbs to loose which is not bad at all, wish me luck!


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 23, 2007)

I wanna lose weight, too. And, I just got on a hot tea kick, literally, out of nowhere. Celestial Seasonings has a Lemon Zinger tea that is SOOOO good. I love it. How much do you drink a day, Pascal?


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 23, 2007)

wow pascal, congrats!!!
eating healthy is something I've been trying to do more this year, I'm not seeing big progress or anything yet, but I definitely feel better about myself too.


----------

